# Spring Bear Kamas North Slope



## Westerniztion (May 17, 2011)

So I drew my first Utah bear tag for the Kamas / North slope spring hunt. I’ve been bear hunting once before, riding bikes up and down logging roads in Montana with no luck. 
I was hoping someone might be able to help point me in the right direction as to what to look for when trying to find a spot to hunt. I have done a lot of reading and watching videos but some things seem split such as south slopes vs north slopes and where along the snow line to focus. 
I have deer and elk hunted the north slope for years and seen sign, but where I hunt at 9,000-10,000 feet the snotel website shows there is generally snow there throughout the hunt. Is there too low of an elevation or a bear elevation to start? 
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bear are opportunists when it comes to food sources. I've seen Bear at 5,000ft. levels before.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't know the unit boundary but i've been in bear a lot more and at greater densities at 7-8.5k in the kamas area than i have at higher elevations. our current agreement is that if they don't hunt me then i won't hunt them. they do however get to molest my trail cams with regularity.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

APD said:


> i don't know the unit boundary but i've been in bear a lot more and at greater densities at 7-8.5k in the kamas area than i have at higher elevations. our current agreement is that if they don't hunt me then i won't hunt them. they do however get to molest my trail cams with regularity.


+1


----------



## Westerniztion (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. That gives me a good place to start. I wouldn’t have thought of them being at 5000 ft but it makes since if that is where the food is. Getting excited to go do some hiking.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

follow the green up and stay near water. later in the season boars may be up higher where the elk are birthing. try predator calling when you see sign.


----------



## Hankins1573 (Aug 29, 2020)

I actually got a bear on my game cam about 2 months ago.


----------

